# 30 single and pregnant



## smartypants80

Hello everyone! Well I never thought I'd end up in this situation but I have! I'm scared stiff! Is anyone else due in june?


----------



## xJG30

Welcome :wave:


----------



## billy2mm

hiya and welcome! have you popped into the pregnancy boards?


----------



## shyfox1988

:hugs: welcome xXx


----------



## Mincholada

hey there! understandable that you're scared. it's by far not the easiest thing, but guess what!? YOU'LL MANAGE!!! :)

i'm 25, my pregnancy was planned and then 16 weeks into it, i found out A LOT of sh*t FOB had been doing/lying about and all of a sudden i found myself alone, in a country that is not my home country and where i have no family support and hardly any friends...

now i'm "slightly" overdue, waiting on my baby to come out and i can't believe i did everything i did in the past couple of months on my own, but i did and although it wasn't easy, i managed just fine (with the occasional melt down) ;)

there are a lot of great people on here, so don't worry, you'll find support and nice words!


----------



## chels24uk

hey and welcome! im 24, a single mum to a 5 year old with number 2 on the way. My ex left us for stupid reasons and has recently moved over 400miles away, so im now totaly alone to waiting on a house transfer to get back to where family and friends are. Wont lie, its very hard! but just as rewarding to :) You'll be fine. have to say, life is so much easier without a "man child" to worry about to! Congrats on your pregnancy! im due May 5th :)


----------



## DragoPanda

hi, i'm 29 and although there is a boyfriend in the picture the relationship is not serious. I see myself as single and will be returning to my home country in 10 weeks in any case so yeah... we CAN do it!


----------



## whoops

Welcome! 

I'm 25 and felt exactly the same - this isn't how I'd planned my life! However, all my plans and everything that was 'supposed' to happen pales in comparison to the fact that I'm going to be meeting my daughter very shortly. 

There's loads of support here - and while you'll probably stay scared stiff for a while longer (I still am), you'll also find loads of lovely people to share this journey with.


----------



## mamajoanne

Hiya, i'm 32 and single with a two and a half year old so kind of a few years ahead. I won't say it has been easy being alone but when I look at friends with relationship problems it makes me realise that it isn't all that bad. Anyway, my advice is to get as much help if you can and don't feel guilty about asking for it.


----------



## Newdreemz

29, single mom of two, and currently expecting. This one wasn't planned at all. I wasn't even in a relationship of FOB so there are times I cry myself to sleep because I thought we would be together one day....you know how the story goes...Anyways, I've raised two practically on my own, and this is the last so why can't I do it again? Were gonna be okay.


----------

